# Poll: Changes in Baptismal Convictions



## Justified (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm curious to see where other people are at now, and where they came from.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 3, 2014)

Since the "default" position of broad evangelicalism is credo, it would be surprising if the poll tilted in any other direction than credo to paedo. The exception would be for converts from Romanism who have become Protestants.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2014)

There is this comprehensive poll from several years ago.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/how-has-your-view-baptism-changed-69038/


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Since the "default" position of broad evangelicalism is credo, it would be surprising if the poll tilted in any other direction than credo to paedo. The exception would be for converts from Romanism who have become Protestants.



Also, many of the mainline denominations are paedo-baptist (PCUSA, UMC, UCC, ELCA, etc). I think many people "switch" after hearing the Gospel for the first time in a credo-baptist church, and not having a theological foundation associated with paedo-baptism.


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 3, 2014)

Jake said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Since the "default" position of broad evangelicalism is credo, it would be surprising if the poll tilted in any other direction than credo to paedo. The exception would be for converts from Romanism who have become Protestants.
> ...



I agree with that. It is a nuance to the point I was trying to make earlier. 

The default view of the majority of evangelicals (by numerical count) is credo. Whenever a convert comes to Christ in a broad evangelical environment out of a background in Roman Catholic or paedo-mainline denominations, they often hear the Gospel in the context of generally credo convictions, and find themselves changing views from paedo to credo. 

When a person with a superficial understanding of the Gospel via broad evangelicalism hears the Gospel through some "young, restless, and Reformed" group or a Ligonier/Sproul outlet, they often change from credo to paedo.

In terms of numbers, my guess is that more people convert from Romanism or dead mainline churches to broad evangelicalism than to the relatively smaller Reformed groups. Hence, there is probably a tendency for a paedo to credo change by nominal Christians. Those who discover Reformed orthodoxy, coming out of broad evangelicalism, often find it irresistible and make a conversion of baptismal views from credo to paedo. My guess is that there are not many Reformed people who change to credo; but a lot of ex-Baptists who make the move.

In a place like the PB, more people will be moving from credo to paedo than vice-versa. At least in my experience, Baptists are more likely to take a covenantal presbyterian view than vice versa.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Aug 3, 2014)

Went from lacking any knowledge of the arguments for either side, to studying the issues from both sides, to settling on the biblical position, credo-baptism.


----------



## Matthew1344 (Aug 9, 2014)

how do you do a poll?


----------

